

Ukraine: Photos 'show Russian troops' in east - thedarkinside
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-27104904

======
funkyy
No worries. Tomorrow we will hear that they are Ukrainian nazist trying to
stir up situation in region and blame Russia... It seems that photo evidence
is not enough these days for UN and EU to start another tranche of sanctions.

~~~
asdfologist
Have these sanctions accomplished anything? Putin shows no signs of giving
back Crimea any time soon. If anything, the Kremlin sounds more defiant than
ever.

~~~
funkyy
Sanctions? The ones implemented already are basically non-existent and aim
only at small group of people. Sanctions in line if russia will be proven that
it sent army to east Ukraine will be economic ones - freezing all arm deals,
weapon-related technology exchange, allowing state owned companies to do
business in EU and US and pushing towards alienating Russia in global energy
scene.

------
xelipe
I don't think that blurry photos of a bearded guy is evidence to start a
war... I mean, that guy looks more like Phil Robertson than some top Russian
commando. This whole situation makes me think that eastern Ukraine is like the
American South.

~~~
waps
Clearly, Europe does not intend to defend itself, it's members, or it's
neighbors against Russia, no. It is telling that this is coming from the US
state department. Makes you wonder, in Brussels, are they so incompetent they
don't know ? Or are they cowards, unwilling to even point out the obvious ?

I mean, it's not like we really need these pictures to tell us Putin is behind
the destabilization of eastern Ukraine.

It is perfectly well known how Putin will respond to a show of weakness. It is
equally clear that the military alliance known as NATO isn't worth the paper
it's charter is written on.

